# What's it?  1890's Accentric Dropouts



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 16, 2018)

Picked this up at the Iron Ranch swap meet yesterday. It was in Alan's collection.  I know I've seen one of these recently, either it was here on the Cabe, or on eBay... not sure.  Can anybody help identify this machine?  I've seen a few other threads discussing the dropouts, but didn't seem to be exactly like this.

Thanks!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 16, 2018)

I’ve seen quite a few mfgs use the same dropouts and spacer hardware leading me to think they bought from a wholesale components mfg.

That Manson that was recently on fb and purchased with Sanger bars and a bunch of teens stuff on it had eccentric dropouts I believe very similar/the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2018)

I remember seeing a frame like this on here. Very cool.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks Jesse.... and for the link to the "Eagle" too!  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 16, 2018)

Some similarities to the Eagle "Quad Stay"... different frame of course.

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle407


----------



## locomotion (Sep 16, 2018)

this is a very nice invention, I have 3 different brand bikes with it, one being a Eagle like yours.
it works very well to adjust the chain tension
it's amazing that I have never seen a broken rear dropout of one (being so thin)


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 16, 2018)

locomotion said:


> this is a very nice invention, I have 3 different brand bikes with it, one being a Eagle like yours.
> it works very well to adjust the chain tension
> it's amazing that I have never seen a broken rear dropout of one (being so thin)



Nice.  Do you have some pics of your Eagle that you could share?


----------



## locomotion (Sep 16, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Nice.  Do you have some pics of your Eagle that you could share?



will try to snap some or find the old ones off one of my computers
bike is stuck in a row between many other ones .... you know how it gets when you have way too many bikes (some call it hoarding)


----------



## locomotion (Sep 16, 2018)

other bikes with this type of rear dropouts
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-manson.138763/page-2#post-926202
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1898-daycycle.123195/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-mystery-bike-round-rear-dropouts.100923/#post-654225
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1904-eagle-model-a-racer-catalog-pic.49056/


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 17, 2018)

Dave - is the wheelbase 44”?


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm glad I was able to help Jesse identify this bike when he contacted me yesterday.  I didn't see this thread or I would have posted my findings.

The ads posted in the thread here don't show this particular model.  And I think your forks have been hit as they have a slight bend backwards.

: - > I believe the bike is an 1899  Model 50.  The fork crown is the giveaway and you also have the 28 tooth chain ring.

Here's what I think it is: ( again, check your wheelbase but straighten the fork out first )


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 17, 2018)

*LaClede *used the same dropouts.  Here's my *old LaClede* showing those same dropouts >


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 17, 2018)

Bill always on top of it, short list of go-to guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 17, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> I'm glad I was able to help Jesse identify this bike when he contacted me yesterday.  I didn't see this thread or I would have posted my findings.
> 
> The ads posted in the thread here don't show this particular model.  And I think your forks have been hit as they have a slight bend backwards.
> 
> ...





Thanks Bill!

That sure looks like it.  I'll measure it up when I get a chance. Yes it's been wrecked, the frame has a crude repair to the top tube and there are some issues with the stays too. It needs some serious TLC that is beyond my abilities.  If I decide to build it, I'll have to learn how, or find somebody.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks like the wheelbase measures 43" with the bent fork, so probably a good guess that it'd be 44" when fixed. Also, the height is 24".  If I build this, I've got a rare 40 spoke hub and rim to find! D'oh!

@corbettclassics do you happen to have the features/options pages from that 1899 Eagle catalog to share?


----------

